# Porter Cable DC or HF DC?



## howarddavidp (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello,

I am going to spend some money and get a Dust Collection System. I would like to keep this under $300, so I am limited to the Lowes sold Porter Cable 1HP Dust Collector (PC400AP) @ $249 vs the Harbor Freight 2HP (item#97869) @ $199 (maybe $160 with coupon).

My shop is a single car carport, but I can mount the unit behind the house so the noise won't be right in my shop area, I do this with my air compressor, and the noise is minimal.

I am not limited to those 2 collectors, but those are the ones I have seen thus far. I am open to other units, but I really don't want to go over my budget if possible. I planned on running PVC around the edge of the shop and flex pipe to the tools as needed.

Ideas and thought appreciated.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Look at Penn State Ind*

I would get the largest airflow for your budget.

PSI show two machines for < $300.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/bag-style-dust-collectors.html


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

This is just my opinion, so take it for what you paid for it...

Avoid 1HP dust collectors at all costs... They simply don't have what it takes... 

The HF 2HP unit is okay, at best. MUCH improved with a 1 micron canister filter. It can be had for $150.00 with a coupon... 

The Penn State 2HP Dustroyer is a good unit with a nice sized impeller. And well within your budget to boot!

Depending on your market, you might be able to score a used Delta 50-760 in that price range as well...


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm quite happy with my HF. $150 is a great price for that unit, even if the specs are a little exaggerated. 
--Matt


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

+1 on the HF DC. I am also very happy with mine. Most of the complaints I have seen have been Fit and finsh or Exaggerated performance claims or filter bag. I dont really give a crap about fit and finish. I went in knowing the performance claims were BS and since my unit is used in my driveway, the bag hasnt been too much of a problem. I will replace with a canister soon. I can say that it aint the best DC on the market but if you've been using a shop vac like I have this is a big step up in many ways. I'd say if your budget can take it, get a better one. You won't get an argument from me there. But don't run away from the HF because you're worried it's crap. It's not. Just take a look on this forum and see just how many people are completely satisfied with theirs. If mine dies today. I'll go buy another just like it and still not have the money my buddy has in his. Just gotta look at your no-kidding requirements. That's my $.02.


----------



## howarddavidp (Jun 12, 2012)

I actually love HF, most of what I have got from there is better than expected and does the job. I know the claims are bigger than reality, but that goes with many products, not just Chicago Electric. It will be a step up from a 5HP shopvac, so I think it is the right choice. For fit and finish, I know what to expect from HF, their stuff is OK, but with a little effort, it can be made much better. I think that is why the prices are so cheap, they expect you to put in a little effort to make their products better.

Dave


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

HF products – you get what you pay for. What matters is it gets the job done and works just fine for me.


----------



## howarddavidp (Jun 12, 2012)

*It is FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow, what a weekend. My dust collection system is now complete.
I thought I would spend somewhere around $100 for the PVC, and the total came out to be around $300-$350. That was with all the clamps, angle pieces, reducers, blast gates, pipe tape, and other odds and ends to get this system up and operational. Considering I spent $150 for the Harbor Freight 2HP unit, this was not what I expected. Perhaps I could have saved if I used smaller diameter tubes, or used the cheaper PVC type tubes, but I bought what I thought was best, and the systems works better than expected. The suction is better than my 5HP Shop-Vac at ANY of the collection points, and I have not even sealed all the joints with duct tape yet.
While the money was off for the PVC, so was the installation time as well. I expected to spend 3-4 hours, a Saturday morning perhaps, setting all the PVC up. The ACTUAL time was closer to 20 hours; I started Friday evening and did not finish-finish until Sunday at 1800.
The biggest time sink was going into the attic and making the pipe clamps attach to rafter cross boards. My attic had no boards to walk on prior to me going up there to do this, so I had to build a walkway and work supports so I could screw the boards in place to hold the pipe clamps. Not to mention I was scared I would come crashing through the ceiling from slipping, this was by far the hardest part. I also spent a lot of time loosening the clamps after my first install, as I made them so tight that I had no play to make the pipes come together. So, I mounted the pipe, then I had to loosen them to made adjustments, then I had to tighten them again about 80%, and then I had to make the final tightening adjustments once everything was fit and working. In fact, I might even tighten 1 more time next weekend to get the pipes completely flush against the ceiling (they are about ½ in from it now). I have a small 3’x3’ hole to access my attic, so it is not easy at 6’2” to get in and out of there. Perhaps if I was 5’7” tall this would have gone easier.
The suctions is great, everything worked once I turn the system on, and the furthest collection point is very strong and will be my dustpan on the floor once I go buy the attachment for that.
Since I am in a rental house, I choose not to cut into the walls, and the ceiling holes are only ½” so I can patch them easily when I move out. I ran the pipe through the small window in the utility room in the back of the carport, and I will make a fitted piece of plywood and paint it to match so I can completely contain the DC system in this room and not see it or hear any noise. The other BIG surprise was how quiet the unit runs. I do not have any tools that make more noise than this DC. In fact, it is the quietest piece of power equipment I own. It makes less noise than a standard car idling.
The assembly of the DC unit took 15 mins. and was super easy. I did not even follow instructions; I looked the picture on the box and took it from there. There really was nothing to it, which was a relief because I was spent after spending all weekend climbing around and mounting the pipes.
One noteson the blast gates: The cheap plastic Woodcraft $5(on sale) 4” gates need to be modified to work correctly. If you apply any force to them, they split down the middle right where they are assembled. While they snap right back together, if you plan to use these anywhere that will apply the least amount of pressure, they will quickly come apart. Luckily, the fix is easy and you just install 6 bolts around the edges and it keeps them together. I have provided pictures of mine after modification. I used the metal gates on the main parts system, and I saved money and used the plastic gates by the tools. All my gates are 4”, however you can use a 4” gate with either 3” or 4” pipe. It is just a matter of where the gates will go: inside or outside the pipe. For the 3” pipe, it goes inside of the gate, for 4” pipe it goes outside of the gate. The HF collector can use either the 4” pipe for 1 connection, like how I did mine, or you can use the supplied Y-attachment and run 2 x 3” pipes. Most of my system uses 4” pipe, but I used 3” pipe for the table saw & workbench loop. There is a Y-fitting above my table saw for when I plan to buy a Shark Guard that has provisions to collect dust from above the blade via their guard. I have not purchased this yet, but I still installed a Y-adapter and then plugged it up so I can easily add it latter.

FYI: I added a Google Photo Album, can someone post and let me know if you can see the pictures. This is my 1st Google photo album, I think I got the permission correct, but I won;t know until someone else pulls the pictures up. I have 25+ pictures of this system, and the mentioned Blast Gate mods to make them work better with close ups of the system mounting clamps.

Here is the URL:
https://plus.google.com/photos/106017564275960424900/albums/5781213864307334577


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow, looks good man. I can't critique or advise since I don't have a pipe system of my own, but I'm glad it's working out for you. 
--Matt


----------

